# Windows couldn't be activated, Error code 0x8007007B



## KeanChim (May 13, 2020)

Hi there, it's been awhile. After performing factory reset on this computer, thus it lead to this issue, I can't activate the windows, and even I ignore it, sometimes it still pops up on screen asking me to activate the windows, it is really annoying especially when I am playing games


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Control Panel>Troubleshooting>System&Security>Windows Update


----------



## KeanChim (May 13, 2020)

Hi there, here is the result of troubleshooting, then I went back to activate the windows, still couldn't be activated


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you run Windows Update?


----------

